# Orca Top Tube Crack



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

I have a 2007 Orca that's been rock solid for the last five seasons, but I looked the other night and I have a crack along the top tube where the (very) thin top meets the side of the tube.

I've contacted Orbea, but haven't heard anything back yet. Anyone else have any experience with warranty claims on the Orca? I know the top tubes were a weak point in the last generation of Orcas.


----------



## Orbea-USA (Sep 14, 2011)

Give me a call at 501.801.5223. I am not the tech/warranty guy, but I can get you set-up.
Thanks
Frank W


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

My 07 has 12K on it now and so far the frame is good.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

jmess said:


> My 07 has 12K on it now and so far the frame is good.


I didn't mean for my post to mean that all Orca's were prone to problems. Far from that. I think the issue I have is an anomally and not the norm. I have about 15K miles on it and it's been rock solid other than this one crack.


----------

